# Hair breaking in top knots



## Sweetie the Smartest Dog (Aug 29, 2009)

I have a 11 month old puppy. Her hair tends to be dry and it clumps. I have tried baby barettes in her hair with metal backs and top knots with tissue papers and rubber bands. The front and side hairs are constantly breaking. I do not make the rubber bands or the barettes tight. Her puppy hair breaks at the ends and she gets pointy ends. 

How do I stop the hair from breaking? I am seeing some change in her coat around the part in her back, but I am not seeing it in the hair on her face.

I am hesitant to use products meant for people on her hair because I don't know if they could be toxic if licked off the hair. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Product wise, I think it would be difficult for a dog to lick their topknot hair. 

I use these bands and find them to cause the least breakage. 

http://www.showoffproducts.com/index...ium-bands.html

In the drop down box, they are the last ones YELLOW FINE WEIGHT 

This product is also very good for preventing breakage breakage http://store.vellus.com/vellussatincream.aspx

or you can go to Sally's Beauty and find Kolesterol
Wella - Kolestral Concentrate - Intensive Conditioner 1.75 oz

Also make sure your topknots aren't too tight and that you are cutting the bands out, not pulling them.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

When I remove the rubber bands (and I use the ones that Stacy recommends), I use Bless the Beasts Fur Polish Pomade on the topknot first, wait at least ten minutes, then cut the band. I end up having less matts that way, and the hair doesn't break. I gently comb using a stainless steel comb, first using the wider teeth, then work down to the narrower teeth. Cozette has very fine hair too, so I know the challenge you're faced with. Hopefully when her new coat comes in, the problem won't be as pronounced.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Stacy, was trying to figure which bands you used. searched site for ium bands and three sizes came up. Which one is it? Thanks!! )


----------

